# Roof drain cleaning



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

These are fun dragging the 100 up on the roof


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> These are fun dragging the 100 up on the roof
> View attachment 130617


HAHAHAHAHAHA


Phuck that.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

No F’king way are you getting me on a roof to drain clean! My feet are sweating just looking at that picture!


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

That roof isn't so bad. I tie well rope around my machine and I take the rope and extension chord up the ladder then pull up my machine.

I've also snaked thru the roof vent from the ground with a 15ft length of pipe and a 90 glued on it. Ran my cable out and dropped it right down the stack


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

You guys that go on the roof to cable, do you have the HO sign a wavier for any roof damage?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> These are fun dragging the 100 up on the roof
> View attachment 130617


Yeah do that with handles & wheels on it !


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> No F’king way are you getting me on a roof to drain clean! My feet are sweating just looking at that picture!


I have Done that too many times to remember, that's the way it is done all over the South, and no we do "NOT" get the H.O. to sign anything we just do the job fast, easy, quick and pleasey


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I have Done that too many times to remember, that's the way it is done all over the South, and no we do "NOT" get the H.O. to sign anything we just do the job fast, easy, quick and pleasey


Yeah, southerners are weird.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Yeah do that with handles & wheels on it !


I’ve got extras that will soon be scrapped. Increases the footprint by a lot though.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I have Done that too many times to remember, that's the way it is done all over the South, and no we do "NOT" get the H.O. to sign anything we just do the job fast, easy, quick and pleasey



I have taken my k-50 machine up on roofs many times and they usually work great for 
the smaller drains.... Their is no way in hell would I attempt to clean out a main sewer 
with a large machine from the roof....


----------

